# how much/often to feed a itsy bitsy puppy?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would avoid giving her milk - yoghurt is OK. As she is so tiny, I would give her as much as she wants to eat 4 times a day - that can reduce to three meals after a week or two if she is growing well. Once she is settled, I would also stop pureeing the meat - she will enjoy chewing up quite big chunks! If she is only eating small quantities, concentrate on giving her the high protein foods - meat, eggs, etc - rather than carbohydrates and vegetables, which she does not really need so much. If you are going to prepare her food yourself, it is important to get the right balance, especially of calcium - there is lots of good information on home prepared diets here: DogAware.com: Homemade Diets for Dogs

Look up the symptoms of hypoclycemia, so you are prepared, and watch her poops - diarrhea can be dangerous in small pups.

And we really need to see photos ...!


----------



## funnygirl (Mar 31, 2011)

i've been reading up about the hypoglycemia and notice that her hind legs go up when she's eating & I've seen her fall to the side while walking after walking very well with a bounce in her step. I've given her local raw honey as I felt she needed something. I've gone back and forth on the milk/egg yolk mixture. It doesn't give her diarrhea and I was trying to get her to eat. Will continue with the natural yogurt. 

Should I be concerned about having to force feed her? I use a baby medicine dropper to feed her with. I'll definitely try the meat chunks. Found out she can also have popcorn as a snack. I just thought it so odd that she gobbled the food the first 2 days and didn't want to touch it the next 2 days? What's a mother to do?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If she is really 11 weeks, you should definitely not need to feed her with an eye dropper. If the milk is not causing problems, it is probably OK to continue if she likes it. I know my mother always weaned pups onto baby cereal with milk, 50 years ago when there were few alternatives, and they grew like weeds!

While she definitely needs to eat adequate quantities, beware of making food a battle ground. Dogs have been known to train their owners to feed them chicken cooked in wine, cream and tarragon, on the table with a fork, when they discover holding out means more and better victuals!

I would strongly recommend making a vet appointment for a "well puppy" check as soon as possible - they will be able to advise you about diet (be aware they will try to sell you the foods they stock!), vaccinations, and check for any incipient problems. 

Having a really good vet practice you can rely on for telephone advice is a HUGE stress reducer for a new puppy mum!

Edited to add: Pups do tend to go through hungry/not hungry phases, but as she is so very tiny she will not have much by way of reserves if she misses a meal.


----------



## funnygirl (Mar 31, 2011)

I appreciate your thoughts however, I live in Mexico. Our vet doesn't carry products. She was just at the vets 2 days ago. Her poo is good & has bright eyes. Our question were the teeth, which after hearing how small she is, he agreed that she's probably 11 weeks. But being I'm a self investigator, I will not be content until I see something in writing, not once but several times ;o) Just to be sure. 

Are there any teacup owners on the forum?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

funnygirl said:


> Are there any teacup owners on the forum?


The word "teacup" isn't generally a word used in good poodle breeding. (Another word that some breeders use in selling standard poodle puppies is "Royal", meaning larger than average - but the puppies are really just standard poodles.) 

In reality, your puppy is considered a toy poodle (there are smaller than average toys and larger than average toys - yours is probably a smaller than average...) We do have other toy poodle owners here on the forum as well. Hopefully you'll be able to connect with them! 

Enjoy your new girl!


----------



## funnygirl (Mar 31, 2011)

thank you for the correction but I do think teacup is understood as being a smaller than normal, with exception to the rule, no? I was trying to be careful as i've seen people get blasted for using the term teacup and getting plenty of lessons of how they're just runts with problems bread with other runts or pregnancies terminated early with alcohol or other means. I didn't know any of this before yesterday and wondered if I should have just said my runt poodle to avoid correction, :ahhhhh:lol


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Usually the term "tiny toy" is more appropriate than "teacup", IMO. I don't usually hear or see "teacup" except in reference to a poor quality breeder who just wants to make more $$$.


----------



## funnygirl (Mar 31, 2011)

that's what they're called in Mexico & if i bought it from a $ hungry puppymill, they got a whoppin $125 US from me. I didn't even ask what the more reputable pet store charged but I know the pet stores will either import them or buy from the locals. The big pet store will charge at least $1000 & import from the US if you want. The other pet stores charge about $300 US for a puppy breed. 2 years ago I happened to be standing at the right place as a pet seller was bringing the puppy I was looking for. We stepped outside and I got her for $125 US where as I would have had to pay twice that in a pet store. 

The really bad puppy mill guys are selling them on the street. That's what the vet asked me, if I got her from a street vendor. I explained no, that i called on an ad in the paper and we went to a private house in a nicer area. He was pleased and more assured that she is what she is. Mexicans don't get as uptight about their dogs like we do. I got plenty of looks today in Walmart and even the cashier reached out to pet her, even though I didn't want her to. I tried to get my baby in her pouch but she insisted on seeing what was going on, love her! Our Walmart really sucks! No collars or leashes for a "tiny toy" or toys....  I hope someone will bring me down something for her.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

funnygirl said:


> that's what they're called in Mexico & if i bought it from a $ hungry puppymill, they got a whoppin $125 US from me. I didn't even ask what the more reputable pet store charged but I know the pet stores will either import them or buy from the locals. The big pet store will charge at least $1000 & import from the US if you want. The other pet stores charge about $300 US for a puppy breed. 2 years ago I happened to be standing at the right place as a pet seller was bringing the puppy I was looking for. We stepped outside and I got her for $125 US where as I would have had to pay twice that in a pet store.
> 
> The really bad puppy mill guys are selling them on the street. That's what the vet asked me, if I got her from a street vendor. I explained no, that i called on an ad in the paper and we went to a private house in a nicer area. He was pleased and more assured that she is what she is. Mexicans don't get as uptight about their dogs like we do. I got plenty of looks today in Walmart and even the cashier reached out to pet her, even though I didn't want her to. I tried to get my baby in her pouch but she insisted on seeing what was going on, love her! Our Walmart really sucks! No collars or leashes for a "tiny toy" or toys....  I hope someone will bring me down something for her.


They are good breeders of poodles in mexico  , there is were I got my toy who has won some BOB prices.


Mexico is part of the FCI countries who accepts only 4 poodle sizes that are standard, medium, miniature and toy. 


No good breeder will use the term "teacup" here in Honduras many people also use this term in poodles, chihuahuas, schnazers, etc but its only a gimmic to lure buyers. 

This is from the FCI standar



> SIZE:
> 
> Standard Poodles:	Over 45cm up to 60cm with a tolerance of +2cm. The Standard Poodle must be the enlarged and developed replica of the Medium Poodle of which it retains the same characteristics.
> 
> ...



And here are the ELIMINATING FAULTS that means they cannot show or should be bred.




> ELIMINATING FAULTS:
> •	Aggressive or overly shy.
> •	Nose completely depigmented.
> •	Lack of type, particularly in head.
> ...


----------



## funnygirl (Mar 31, 2011)

my husband is against me buying dog food & prefers her having homemade.:closed:

Good news, she just ate her first meal again on her own!:cheers2: 

Hubby thinks that she just wasn't hungry before & I should just wait till she asks for it. poop & pee is still normal so I'm very pleased! Tonight I'll wait until she asks to get up and offer her food & water but not force it unless she seems lethargic.


----------



## funnygirl (Mar 31, 2011)

Time for bed and my little one drank water on her own, hooray!!!!

Thinking of putting her on a raw diet after investigating. Would go along with our processed food free lifestyle.


----------

